# Dell 8100



## smithrw (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a Dell 8100, 1.5 gh., 512 mb ram, 60 gb hard drive. It also has a cd burner. all of it has worked just great. I cant'say that their support service has been very good. Now I'm want to sell it to upgrade. can anyone give me an idea what it might be worth ?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Oh, not much---you would probably do better pulling the drive and the memory and using it in your next computer. Even the 300 dollar Dells come with Celerons of 2.40, 80 gig drives etc. I would say that you might get 100 bucks for your computer, maybe 150-200 if you can find someone who doesn't know the market.


----------



## spurkbik201 (May 18, 2005)

You might try CNET's Trade-In Center
http://cnet.tradeups.com/CNet_Standard_SelectProduct.asp?catalog_name=TradeUps&category_name=&Page=1


----------

